# Truassets e-mail



## DYERDOG (Mar 30, 2015)

Just received this e-mail today, stating this "Moving forward I would like to stop paying Trip Charges for Work Not Performed at a property. This is especially true of our grass cuts. I have attached a memo for your review. There should always be an opportunity to complete some work at a property ensuring that you are making more than a trip charge.

If you believe the work to be over the standard rate I need you to call from site with photos to justify. I have attached our most recent employee phone list. I recommend that you print this out and keep it in your vehicle. If you get an approval over the phone or an extension on the order please make sure that the employee providing this places a job note in the order.

Finally, for those that are doing work outside of your normal coverage area please make sure that 1.) There is a job note with any agreed trip charge from myself or someone in our office and 2.) Call our office before leaving so that the work may be reviewed. I cannot pay another trip charge if you don’t complete the order and are sent back." Don't think I will work for this company.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

#1 I would be very cautious on completing work with only a verbal acknowledgement. I'd ask for an email spelling out what was agreed on.
#2 Sounds like a company is going broke and trying to save every penny they can, I'd start working my way away from them as quickly as possible. 
#3 it also sounds like they may have pre-approved items such as wint refresh you could be doing to make some money while you're there instead of only a trip fee. Hard to say without knowing more but that's how it reads to me.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

THE POINT OF THE TRIP CHARGE IS IF NO WORK IS COMPLETED!!!!! HOW MANT TIMES HAVE THEY SENT YOU TO A PROPERTY FOR A "PROPERTY CONDITION CHECK"? .........IM BETTING WAY MORE TIMES THAN YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH A WINT REFREASH:whistling2::whistling2:.........ALSO I KNOW FOR FACT THEY ARE BILLING THOSE TRIP CHARGES TO THERE CLIENT AND GETTING PAID FOR THEM........RUN FAR AND FAST THATS MY SUGGESTION. YOU CAN SIT AT THE HOUSE NOT WORKING AND SAVE MORE MONEY THAN YOU WILL MAKE WITH THESE GUYS


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

"Moving forward I would like to stop paying Trip Charges for Work Not Performed at a property. This is especially true of our grass cuts. ............................HAHAHA YA RIGHT !!!!! THE LAST 2 WEEKS OF GRASS CUT SEASON YOU WILL SPEND TWICE AS MUCH IN GAS TO GO TAKE PICS OF GRASS THAN YOU WILL MAKE IN A DAY........RUUNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

There full of **** 5.00 trip charge im leaving them very very soon its thAt **** joe medina little ***** **** us out of every penny


----------



## greenscapes16 (Mar 31, 2015)

anyone get grass cuts yet?


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

I got 4 last night my thing is they cut cyd 8 dollars since last yr they started this ridicuolous late fee i know there running out of money or something then take freajing pics for each order and then lowball us on the bid i wont be with them for very long


----------



## drhuey (Jan 4, 2015)

I got like 15 grass cuts we still under snow


----------



## dirtydeeds (Dec 19, 2013)

I got around 45 last night.


----------



## theppreo (May 13, 2015)

haha that joe medina and shadow are a total JOKE!!! run and RUN FAST!!!


----------

